# Primo/Anavar



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

Iv been doin alot of readin lookin for a cycle thats easiest on the hair line and from what i gather the 3 best are deca,anavar and primo.However i wouldnt be inclined to run deca without test and since test is "bad" for hairloss id go with primo and anavar. Heres what im thinkin 

Week 1-8 400mg primo a week
Week1-6 40mg anavar a a day

I know its not as strong as a dbol/test.


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Iv been doin alot of readin lookin for a cycle thats easiest on the hair line and from what i gather the 3 best are deca,anavar and primo.However i wouldnt be inclined to run deca without test and since test is "bad" for hairloss id go with primo and anavar. Heres what im thinkin
> 
> Week 1-8 400mg primo a week
> Week1-6 40mg anavar a a day
> ...



where is the test ?

If I was going to use that cycle I would double those dosages and include some form of test.  primo and anavar are both very mild anabolics.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

Dont want test in it. Since ya cant really take anything against hairloss i figure the best route to go is stuff that likely doesnt cause mpb process to speed up.Theses dont convert to dht or upset your hormonal balance all that much, (right?). I thought ya dont gain alot of weight on these because they generally cause little water retention, but will put on lbm (although i realise theyre "weaker" than test or dbol).


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Dont want test in it. Since ya cant really take anything against hairloss i figure the best route to go is stuff that likely doesnt cause mpb process to speed up.Theses dont convert to dht or upset your hormonal balance all that much, (right?). I thought ya dont gain alot of weight on these because they generally cause little water retention, but will put on lbm (although i realise theyre "weaker" than test or dbol).



with very little androgens in that cycle don't be surprised if you can't get a woody


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 5, 2005)

not a good cycle IMO, you'd be far better with some test in there like LAM suggests, if hairloss is a concern use something to control it or use a lower dose


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> with very little androgens in that cycle don't be surprised if you can't get a woody


Awwwww shit. But they arnt that supressive to hpta and dont upset the hormonal balance in your body all that much (ie.testosterone). Iv read about "deca dick" but i thought that was becayse deca is highly supressive to hpta. None aromatize either.

Anyway, LAM thank you very much for that info, i REALLY appreciate it


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> not a good cycle IMO, you'd be far better with some test in there like LAM suggests, if hairloss is a concern use something to control it or use a lower dose


Iv read proscar can control it but ya have to start takin for a few months before it has an effect. Also the likes of propecia and rogaine only work as long as ya take em, as soon as ya stop the hair ya grew while takin it falls out. Is there something else you know of?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2005)

You stop taking it after the cycle, you just have to wait awhile. Your hair wont instantly fall out the moment you stop taking it, that makes no sense. You just have to wait for the half life of the drug to die down sufficiently.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You stop taking it after the cycle, you just have to wait awhile. Your hair wont instantly fall out the moment you stop taking it, that makes no sense. You just have to wait for the half life of the drug to die down sufficiently.


Do ya mean the proscar, because what i meant was ya should take it durin and after the cycle of course, but that i thought ya needed to start it a while before the cycle started?I presume ya meant the tests half life?

I read on their websites with propecia and rogaine if ya stop usin it the hair ya grew while usin it all falls out within 12 months, so its a life-long commitment.


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2005)

both primo and anavar will shut you down.  I would at least take 250 mg/wk of test.  that is enough to keep Mr Happy functioning...


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 5, 2005)

Once again LAM, thank you.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Could someone answer this. Iv taken 20mg of dbol for the past 2 days and had 1 x 250mg shot of test E, so what should i take if i want to back out of the cycle.I wont need 21 days pct but im sure id need somethin.I was thinkin 20mg of tamox a day for a week.Should i add in some clomid?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 6, 2005)

why are you going to stop a cycle after only 2 days? the test E will be in your system for a good 2 weeks so you'd have to wait a couple of weeks till you start pct, why don't you just continue to run a test cycle @ 250mg/wk without the dbol, then add in the var at the end... if that is the cycle you will be running anyway


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Apr 6, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> why are you going to stop a cycle after only 2 days? the test E will be in your system for a good 2 weeks so you'd have to wait a couple of weeks till you start pct, why don't you just continue to run a test cycle @ 250mg/wk without the dbol, then add in the var at the end... if that is the cycle you will be running anyway


I dont have any var or anythin mate, iv got a ton of clomid, tamox, hcg(double what id actually need) and 14 x 250mg shots of test and enough dbol for another 32 days at 20 mg a feckin day. I know i wont last because of all the worryin over my god damn hair, i thought i could brave it out and stop when i noticed hairloss no problem, but when im actually on it im really paranoid (i got a really tight hair cut yesterday to help monitor my hairlin and thinning, which made things worse), which is why im thinkin of researchin a primo/anavar cycle. My mates who did a cycle already and who i was relyin on to help me along if i was concerned about anything didnt even know test causes hairloss cause they didnt know it converts to dht!!!!!!!!!And im just there thinkin to myself "WTF, Im on my own!! I thought they researched this stuff,but now i dont know WTF to do or trust if im ever in a bind."TBH, iv researched a ton of stuff on the net and in books, so i know enough myself id say, but ya know....

I dont know what to do right now, id love to keep goin and get bigger but unfortunately id look crap with a shaved head.lol

You reckon i should hold off for 2 weeks even though it was only 1 shot?


----------

